# Texas Venomous Law Question



## Tofuman (Oct 23, 2011)

Do all Texas City's allow you to own Venomous Snakes? I'm curious because I read somewhere that some City's don't allow it, but they can't stop you from owning them because State Law allows it.


----------



## myrmecophile (Oct 23, 2011)

In general a local law can be more restrictive than a state or federal law but not less, so if the state says you can not but the city we dont care, the state law wins. The more restrictive law will generally trump the less restrictive one.


----------



## Tofuman (Oct 27, 2011)

Is the permit to own exotic venomous snakes easy to get?


----------



## kevin91172 (Oct 27, 2011)

20 bucks at any where they sell hunting license dude! What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## myrmecophile (Oct 28, 2011)

The 20.00 $ license is only a hunting license. It would not allow you to keep illegal venomous reptiles.


----------



## kevin91172 (Oct 28, 2011)

myrmecophile said:


> the 20.00 $ license is only a hunting license. It would not allow you to keep illegal venomous reptiles.


a venomous reptile license is $20,00.  You can get one at academy.  And by the way, a super combo license is $65.00 for hunting and fishing.  

---------- Post added 10-28-2011 at 10:16 PM ----------

Get your facts straight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myrmecophile (Oct 29, 2011)

I stand corrected, no need for the facts straight dig. I guess only in Texas. In every other state it is either no permit at all or  so many hoops to jump thru it is ridiculous. Glad Texas has taken a middle ground but it would be nice to see a bit more over-site. Will be interesting too see how long this lasts before they also go regulation crazy.


----------



## kevin91172 (Oct 29, 2011)

Have to have a Texas DL and not committed any Wildlife violation in the past 5 years.It is actually called a " recreational controlled exotic"

 It covers all non indigenous venomous snakes, and the rectic,burm,anaconda, anf the african rock.


----------



## BigJ999 (Oct 29, 2011)

Where I live you don't have to have a license for the exotic one's but you have to have something for the local Rattlesnakes,Copperheads,coral snakes.


----------



## kevin91172 (Nov 1, 2011)

yea laws are funny we do not anything for those,well a canebreak because they are on the white-list here


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats why I moved to SC, untouched by nonsense as of yet anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 2, 2011)

To me regulations on venomous are kinda blah I mean people get a hold of the animals anyway. Unfortunately some people get them who shouldn't have them but really to me a big cat or even a large dog is more dangerous then a venomous snake. Although I do like some highly venomous species like Cantil's,Krait's,Cobra's from what ive read very few venomous keepers in the states are actually killed by their snakes. I think people who keep Chimps are nuts or Tigers or other big cats


----------



## LeilaNami (Nov 4, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> To me regulations on venomous are kinda blah I mean people get a hold of the animals anyway. Unfortunately some people get them who shouldn't have them but really to me a big cat or even a large dog is more dangerous then a venomous snake. Although I do like some highly venomous species like Cantil's,Krait's,Cobra's from what ive read very few venomous keepers in the states are actually killed by their snakes. I think people who keep Chimps are nuts or Tigers or other big cats


People that own big cats and chimps are no different from venomous snake keepers.  They also have safety protocol they follow and have just as many nuts ruining it for others.  Very few people are killed by big cats or chimps or any exotic animal for that matter.  :biggrin:


As far as the snake permit goes, yes it is $20 and you can get it at any Academy.  The permit needed I saw listed was titled "controlled exotic permit" which will cover owning venomous snakes.  Should you wish to sell as a business, you will need a separate permit for the tax code.


----------



## chrisacres (Oct 9, 2013)

Could someone tell me abut more about what the 'Academy' is? Being from ol'blighty, im not entirely clear what it is!


----------



## kevin91172 (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.academy.com/


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 9, 2013)

I know venoms are illegal here in San Antonio, because I wanted to get a Hognose but they're classified as venomous and therefore restricted. I didn't realize the permit was so easy to get though.


----------



## kevin91172 (Oct 9, 2013)

You do not need a permit for indigenous venomous snakes in Texas.Only for the big snakes and exotic venomous like cobras, mambas, ect....

---------- Post added 10-09-2013 at 03:07 PM ----------

You do not need a permit for indigenous venomous snakes in Texas.Only for the big snakes and exotic venomous like cobras, mambas, ect.... 

I go 4 times a year to the Hot show at the live oak club in San Antonio.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 9, 2013)

kevin91172 said:


> You do not need a permit for indigenous venomous snakes in Texas.Only for the big snakes and exotic venomous like cobras, mambas, ect....
> 
> I go 4 times a year to the Hot show at the live oak club in San Antonio.


Cool.  I decided to start keeping Ts instead of a snake, but if I ever change my mind it's good to know I could get a Hognose legally.


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 10, 2013)

Who classifies hognoses as venomous? Who ever got a life threatening bite from a hognose!?! Come on lawmakers!


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 10, 2013)

Najakeeper said:


> Who classifies hognoses as venomous? Who ever got a life threatening bite from a hognose!?! Come on lawmakers!


Yeah, I was pretty flabbergasted by that.  Bit bear in mind that my info is all coming from a knowledgeable looking chap at a reptile expo--I haven't verified it with any official sources.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 11, 2013)

could someone tell me abut more about what the 'academy' is? Being from ol'blighty, im not entirely clear what it is!

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ^^^^That cracked me up. :biggrin:

---------- Post added 10-11-2013 at 07:25 PM ----------

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/faq/business/permits/nonindigenous_snakes/


----------



## Quazgar (Oct 12, 2013)

Najakeeper said:


> Who classifies hognoses as venomous? Who ever got a life threatening bite from a hognose!?! Come on lawmakers!


There's a difference between venomous and life threatening, and hognoses ar indeed venomous. I can't say that I necessarily agree with restricting them, but there are many restrictions from many states that I don't agree with. Unfortunately, those are the laws and keepers should make every effort to follow them.


----------

